# IASCA - Phoenix,AZ OCT 13th



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

10/13/12 IdBL and Bass Boxing

Event Schedule
plus

"consistency contest"

consistency RULES


CUSTOM CAR

CONCEPTS 2450 e. bELL rD.


PHOENIX, AZ
602-404-

5529 Registration starts at Noon

Contest begins at 
2:00 pm

Good chance that the Arena Bowl Winning arizona rattlers will be there to sign autographs, display their new trophy and their cheerleaders will be there to strut their stuff too.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

IASCA


----------

